# LR/ Mogrify 2 aborts export



## Brain Gear (May 23, 2016)

Hello.

Am using lightroom cc 6.5.1. When it's exporting my photos it stops and it aborts the export. On the log file I get this

mogrify.exe: unable to load module 'C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-7.0.1-Q16\modules\coders\IM_MOD_RL_JPEG_.dll': The specified module could not be found.

 @ error/module.c/OpenModule/1275.
mogrify.exe: no decode delegate for this image format `JPEG' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/508.

It can't find the module even though it exists in the modules folder.

What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 23, 2016)

Looks like you have the Mogrify plugin installed, but it is missing certain components. Disable the plugin, that should solve this.


----------



## Brain Gear (May 25, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Looks like you have the Mogrify plugin installed, but it is missing certain components. Disable the plugin, that should solve this.


Yeah i've done that but I want to use the plugin. Do you know what components it's missing or do you know how I can find them?


----------



## Cerianthus (May 25, 2016)

I would just download and install the current imagemagick and point the plugin to the mogrify file again. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

